# It's almost been 3 months. I'm so tired of crying.



## yummymummy2hannah (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm nearing my due date soon and the grief is sooooo much worse now. I can't seem to make it a few hours without crying. I have a constant headache due to crying and I feel like I'm going crazy. My sister is pregnant and due when I was due with Nathaniel and she is now preparing for birth and her shower. I hurt so bad. WE were supposed to be in joy together, shower together, and our babies were supposed to be born together. I just hurt so bad. I wish the grief would ease up for me. I can't seem to function and I feel like I am punishing myself in a way. I keep looking up pictures of stillborn babies to feel like I am looking at him again. I wish so badly that I had pictures of him. I want to be happy for my sister but it hurts so bad. I'm tired to trying to be strong.


----------



## milkmommie (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry.







There's no time limit on your grief.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so sorry mama...


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh momma I'm so sorry. I'm so sorry too that you don't have pictures of your baby Nathaniel. There are artists that will do drawings of lost babies from descriptions, perhaps when you are ready you can find someone who would do that for you. You should have something to remember him by. Due dates are very very hard especially the first time. Its ok not to be strong, and while it sucks to be crying so much in the end if you let yourself grieve it can only help. I know that feeling though of their just not being enough tears in the world to let you cry all the ones you have.


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm so so sorry mama. My heart goes out to you. You are not alone.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Three months is still a very short amount of time compared to the lifetime we hoped to spend with our child. Give yourself more time.

Have you tried journaling? Made a memory box or some keepsake for your babe? Sometimes having something tangible can be a big help.

Good luck and take care,
Philomom


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry mama. It hurts so much to not have a picture.
Please allow yourself to grieve as long and hard as you need to.


----------



## Broken Heart (Aug 10, 2008)

*My heart goes out to you it really does.

We all should be sharing these precious dats with such love and instead

our lives have been ripped apart.

Your little Nathaniel is with you but sadly not in the way you long him to

be each and everyday you wake.

I feel some of your pain as well.

Love and support always Sandra xx*


----------



## AlwaysAutumn (Jun 28, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. You need to let yourself have these feelings. I am approaching my due date with Finn, about a month to go and I already have noticed I am hurting more and missing him more than ever.


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry Mama.

I lost my little boy on June 2 at 16 and a half weeks. Our due dates must have been close. I too have many hard days. For the most part I feel that I am moving on, but little things hit me like a ton of bricks. On thursday my family and I went to the state fair, as we were walking along all I could think about was I should be waddling by now. The my good friend sent out pictures showing how much she is showing. Her little boy is due just 2 weeks before mine. That felt like another punch in the stomach.

Anyway, I am sorry to ramble. I agree not to put a time table on your grief. Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

My little boy Charlie was born still on April 5th at 18 weeks gestation. My due date with him was Sept 6th. I was doing really well until just the last week or so and now I am really having a hard time. I think with this grief the best thing we can do for ourselves is allow ourselves to feel what we feel and don't feel guilty or badly or put ourselves on a timeline. I don't know what the answers are, but I wanted you to know that you are not alone.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

s to you, mama!!
This hurt cuts so deep, it takes a long time to heal... I am sorry you have to be in this situation, with your sister being due around the same time, it must be SO HARD!!! ((hugs))

Sending you much love and peace. hang in there mama!


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

there is definitely no time limit.

my dh just said to me last night, "it's not getting any easier".

be gentle with yourself, mama.


----------



## yummymummy2hannah (Aug 23, 2006)

Thank you all so much. It helps to know there are others out there who know this hurt. I'm sorry you have to know it too.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)




----------

